

Things I Didn't Know About Steve Jobs (and I bet you didn't either) - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/02/10-unusual-things-i-didnt-know-about-steve-jobs/

======
albemuth
>>I actually think Jobs is probably the most charitable guy on the planet.
Rather than focus on which mosquitoes to kill in Africa (Bill Gates is already
focusing on that), Jobs has put his energy into massively improving quality of
life with all of his inventions.

I love apple as much as the next fanboy but that was waaaay over the top. I
find it scary that someone actually believes that.

~~~
Jun8
Another over the top comment:

"He denied paternity on his first child, claiming he was sterile. The other
had to initially raise the kid using welfare checks. I have no judgment on
this at all."

What, how can you defend _that_.

And he parks on handicapped parking at Apple campus, I'm sure the OP has a
good justification for that, too.

~~~
TomOfTTB
And this...

"He lied to Steve Wozniak. When they made Breakout for Atari, Wozniak and Jobs
were going to split the pay 50-50. Atari gave Jobs $5000 to do the job. He
told Wozniak he got $700 so Wozniak took home $350. Again, no judgment. Young
people do things. Show me someone who says he’s been honest from the day he
was born and I’ll show you a liar. "

Less over the top than the others but still.

(Oh and for the record Steve Jobs DID NOT make the game Breakout. Jobs and
Wozniak only designed the circuit board for the already conceived of game and
that board wasn't actually used:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakout_(arcade_game)>)

~~~
kls
The article is doing a lot of apologizing for Steve's behavior instead of just
letting it stand for what it is.

------
lulin
This has to be satire.

"Making iPods is better than giving to charity." "Making iPods is more
important than caring for your children." "I want to be a pescetarian just
because Steve is one." "He stole from his partner, no problem though. He still
is the greatest." "He became so cool by doing drugs and getting into eastern
religions."

Really, this HAS to be satire. What really helped me understand the way Steve
Jobs (probably) is was reading the memories of early Apple employees at
<http://folklore.org/>.

------
Dylanlacey
This is so sycophantic as to cause nausea. I'm honestly not sure if this is
meant to be satire or not.

"He denied paternity {snip} Raising kids is hard {snip} enormous energy and
creativity you have for the world is going to get misdirected into a … little
baby". Wait. So, he's TOO AWESOME to be tied down looking after another human,
even though he could've chosen not to create that human? 'I'm TOO CREATIVE to
be RESPONSIBLE!'

"Jobs is probably the most charitable guy on the planet. {snip} massively
improving quality of life." Yeah, they're fun. But they don't make anyone live
longer. They don't prevent wars and cure disease and make people fundamentally
happier in ways they couldn't have been otherwise. Oh, and 'giving back' by
working? I think he did that to become fabulously wealthy. That's not really
giving, that's... getting.

Drugs... Yeah, this is all too easy. Reading this article is like when
interview candidates answer "What is your biggest weakness" with "I'm too
dedicated to work!". It just makes you queasy and comes off as being full of
shite.

I think there's a great danger of your fanboy-projected image becoming
conflated with your real image. I'll admit I avoid Apple when possible because
I don't want to deal with either the pro or anti fanboys related to it. Some
things are too emotional to be totally logical about. Like having children.
FFS.

------
zeteo
Most of this stuff is quite interesting, but towards the end it becomes rather
stretched out. Especially point 10, which amounts to

LSD + (Zen Buddhism) + (a touch of genius) = (the next Steve Jobs)

~~~
jbooth
The point is that "think different" isn't some stupid focus grouped crap from
a bunch of IBM MBAs who haven't had a different thought in their lives.

It's actually about thinking differently.

------
xiongchiamiov
While I didn't know many of those things, I'm not inclined to believe you
without (reliable) sources.

